# Hello everyone, how can I improve in MBLD?



## ProyectoSigma (Dec 10, 2021)

A couple of days I do my best attempt in Multi-Blind (12/13 in 44:13), now, I'm trying to do 17/17, but I don't know how to improve my memo system, I do it like that:

1-3 memo
1-3 Review
4-6 memo
4-6 review
1-6 review

7-9 memo
7-9 review
10-12 memo
10-12 review
7-12 review

1-12 review

3BLD

Now, when I do the first memo I imagine the scenary, later, I put it in my location, I do the same in all the cubes, my point is: how can i improve my memo doing it fast?

I saw the video "MultiBLD: You Can Do It Too!"; for me, when Graham said the memo in the letter pairs that means: "The first thing that goes through your mind use it, but put coherence." 

saying this, my last questions are:
-How can I improve my memo?
-Should do I still doing 13/13 attemps until some Sub-minutes (Like Sub-40, 35 or even Sub-30)? 
-How do you recomended guys to use a memo system basing than I use (13/13) for 17/17 attempts?


----------



## Habsen (Dec 10, 2021)

How much of the time do you spend on memo and execution?
Did you compile and learn a full list of letter pairs? This takes a lot of time but it has the potential to also save a lot of time during memorization.

As you memo in groups of three cubes, maybe you can go for 16 cubes next. Note that you can memo cubes 13-15 less often than the other cubes and solve them immediately after your 3BLD solve. Then continue with 1-12. This is a general concept in MBLD: fewer reviews for cubes that need to be memorized for a shorter amount of time.


----------



## Garf (Dec 10, 2021)

ProyectoSigma said:


> A couple of days I do my best attempt in Multi-Blind (12/13 in 44:13), now, I'm trying to do 17/17, but I don't know how to improve my memo system, I do it like that:
> 
> 1-3 memo
> 1-3 Review
> ...


You could memorize the cubes as houses. Each house (5-6 cubes) with it's own special room that you can easily memo.


----------



## ProyectoSigma (Dec 11, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> You could memorize the cubes as houses. Each house (5-6 cubes) with it's own special room that you can easily memo.


That's what I do:

6 cubes = 1 house


----------



## ProyectoSigma (Dec 11, 2021)

Habsen said:


> How much of the time do you spend on memo and execution?
> Did you compile and learn a full list of letter pairs? This takes a lot of time but it has the potential to also save a lot of time during memorization.
> 
> As you memo in groups of three cubes, maybe you can go for 16 cubes next. Note that you can memo cubes 13-15 less often than the other cubes and solve them immediately after your 3BLD solve. Then continue with 1-12. This is a general concept in MBLD: fewer reviews for cubes that need to be memorized for a shorter amount of time.


-The memo Between 35-40 min, the excecution Sub-10
-Not at all, of 498 words for Multi-Blind I know 342 (registred), but I need to complete it, it's a few hard because my languaje is "very perfect" (Spanish)
-I didn't get you example, sorry


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 11, 2021)

ProyectoSigma said:


> A couple of days I do my best attempt in Multi-Blind (12/13 in 44:13), now, I'm trying to do 17/17, but I don't know how to improve my memo system, I do it like that:
> 
> 1-3 memo
> 1-3 Review
> ...


I think not doing actual MBLD attempts help.

Have you tried to sit down and just analyse your letter pairs, or tried to practise memorising a string of letter pairs without a cube as training.

It helps me a lot. https://bestsiteever.ru/memotest/ is a nice tool developed by Roman, it is good to just practise raw memorizing and fine tuning it.


----------



## ProyectoSigma (Dec 12, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> I think not doing actual MBLD attempts help.
> 
> Have you tried to sit down and just analyse your letter pairs, or tried to practise memorising a string of letter pairs without a cube as training.
> 
> It helps me a lot. https://bestsiteever.ru/memotest/ is a nice tool developed by Roman, it is good to just practise raw memorizing and fine tuning it.


Yo Abhi! Imma take your commentary, thx!!!


----------



## AnthonyRochester (Dec 13, 2021)

When I do strong memo of 16 cubes I look at each of those cubes 4 times:
1 2 1 2 3 4 3 4 1 2 3 4
And then the same for each row of 4
And then review all 16
Then you can do a 3bld at the end before executing 1-16

Also I highly recommend making a list of letter pair words, it saves time in thinking about what to imagine. My list is over 500 items long so it does take some time.


----------



## willian_pessoa (Jan 1, 2022)

to 17/17 you can do:

1-4 memo/review
5-8 memo/review
9-12 memo/review
1-12 mental review
1-12 (another review if you wanna go safer)

13-16 memo/review

17 memo

exec 17
exec 13-16
exec 1-12


-How can I improve my memo?
Do a list of images/words. Sit just with paper and pen and going fill each letter pair, try to write more than one image/word per pair. After that, the hard pairs you can search online. With this, you just going to spend time putting the images in the locis because you already have the images/words ready. 

-Should do I still doing 13/13 attemps until some Sub-minutes (Like Sub-40, 35 or even Sub-30)?
I like to do small attempts(2, 4 or 8 cubes) to force my speed memorization and normal attempts closed to an hour.

-How do you recomended guys to use a memo system basing than I use (13/13) for 17/17 attempts?
I would switch to 4 cube blocks, it would be easy to migrate to 8 cubes later.


----------

